# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Karakter (Dennenheuvel)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Karakter (Dennenheuvel)
Klingelbeekseweg 19
Arnhem

Bezoek de website van Karakter


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Karakter (Dennenheuvel).*

----------

